# Husqvarna ST227P vs Yardworks 357cc 30"



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

Greetings! As mentioned in my introduction post, I recently moved to Regina, Saskatchewan, and am in the market for my first snowblower. The 'kicker' is that I hold about $400 in loyalty points from a local big box store (Canadian Tire), so I'd like to make the purchase there if possible. Unfortunately, this limits my choices a fair bit (http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/outdo...T_Category_SnowRemoval_SnowBlowers_Gas_Cat_en). 

Before factoring in the $400 in loyalty points I have saved up, I was hoping to spend no more than $1400 (CAD, about $1100USD currently) if possible. Basically looking to throw down $1k Canadian (before taxes). I've tried to be as thorough as possible in my research (and as such, this post), so I apologise in advance for the inevitable long windedness of what you are about to read!

During the winter months, we see on average anywhere from 4-15 days of fresh snowfall here per month, averaging from 3" to 8" (according to family members, as well as this site here (https://www.currentresults.com/Weat...nowfall-totals-snow-accumulation-averages.php). My research has pointed me towards these 2 models listed in the title, and I was hoping to get some input from you fine folks, as I have a few questions that are making it a bit tough to come to a conclusion myself.

Choice A is a Husqvarna ST227P, currently being sold for $1399 ( Husqvarna 27-in 254cc 2-Stage Snowblower | Canadian Tire )

Choice B is a Yardworks (MTD) 357cc 30" (Couldn't find a model number), which retails for $1499, but is currently on sale for $1299 ( Yardworks 357cc 2-Stage Snowblower, 30-in | Canadian Tire )


I've compiled a list of pros and cons between the 2 models that I'll list below, followed by my actual questions. Forgive me if some of the pors/cons seem rather noobish, this is all my own research and was compiled for my use. I'd appreciate any constructive arguments for/against any of the pros/cons I have listed for sure.


Husqvarna pros
-Husqvarna name, Swedish company
-Assembled in Canada 
-Higher intake height (23" vs 21")
-5 year warranty
-Metal chute (Also a con, see below)
-Orange looks cool

Husqvarna cons
-Smaller engine (254cc, 7-8hp)
-Smaller width (27" vs 30")
-Although assembled in Canda, engine (and likely most parts) are still made in China
-Chute only rotates 180 degrees
-Reports of auger belt snapping, potentially placing blower out of commission for the winter season while waiting for repairs. There was an Amazon review that a Husqvarna rep replied to directly, claiming this 'issue' has been taken care of, but the possibility of it happening is still there in my mind.
-Auger blades and assembly are all 1 solid piece, if one snaps (due to hitting rock for example), I assume I'd have to replace entire auger assembly 
-Metal chute, potential for rust
-Only 1 reverse speed
-While there are 6 gears or 'drive speeds', engine is always running full throttle, no ability to adjust throttle 
-No sale, so more expensive
-Heavier (266lbs vs 227lbs)


Yardworks pros
-Not actually an 'off brand', made by MTD (Cub Cadet, Craftsman, Troy-Bilt, Remington, Novotrac)
-Assembled in USA 
-Although assembled in USA, engine (and likely most parts) are still made in China
-More powerful engine (357cc, 11hp)
-Larger width (30" vs 27")
-'Polymer high impact' chute (plastic), less potential for rust (Also a con, see below)
-Chute rotates 200 degrees
-2 reverse speeds
-Adjustable engine throttle
-Auger blades and assembly is made up of 6 individual blades. If one blade gets damaged, can replace just the 1 blade easily.
-Lighter (227lbs vs 266lbs)
-Consumer Report rated the smaller 208cc Yardworks (Craftsman) higher than the 254cc Husqvarna. 357cc is an even 'better' model in their lineup, so fuzzy logic would dictate the difference would be even greater between my 2 choices
-Although higher retail price (1499 vs 1399), sale brings the price down to below Husqvarna (1299 vs 1399)

Yardworks cons
-Seemingly not as well known brand as Husqvarna (although parent company is still a reputable brand)
-Shorter intake height (21" vs 23")
-'Polymer high impact' (plastic) chute. Plastic is plastic
-4 year warranty (vs 5 year on Husqvarna)
-Doesn't look as cool
-No 'power steering'


I went and checked out the 2 models in store, and they both 'appeared' to be of high quality, if anything I'd give a *slight* edge to the husqy in sturdiness. Having said that, I own a Yardworks ride on lawn mower that I've had for close to 10 years now, and aside from regular maintenance, it's given me 0 problems.

The big thing it's come down to for me (I guess my "question"), is the fact that the Husqy has power steering, but less power (100cc and 3hp, which seems to me a significant amount in this comparison). The Yardworks has more power, but no power steering. However it is lighter. So I ask you fine folks, of those 2 features (Power and Power steering), which one do you think would be the most desirable feature to have? I keep going back and forth as to which one I prefer.......

Ultimately, Saskatchewan is in the middle of Canada, so the snow isn't too wet or heavy compared to the wet stuff we would get out west, so I'm thinking that the Husqy would be enough power......but then again it gets mighty cold here, so I may end up wanting that extra power to bust through some icy stuff. I don't want to end up being stuck with a bunch of ice and going with an 'underpowered' unit, simply because I wanted to 'turn easier'. Do you think the Husqvarna would be enough power for my needs? If so, it seems to tick more boxes than the Yardworks. If you feel that I should be going with the more powerful unit, I may lean towards the Yardworks.

In any case, I really really appreciate you for sticking with me this long, and I would love to hear any pointers/advice from folks with more knowledge than myself. :nerd:


tl;dr Power? Or power steering.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Husqvarna


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes get the Husqvarna. Have you tried the controls on the MTD? I find that on the plastic chute models of the Cub Cadets, the chute deflector controls are at best hard to use. Now on the Cubs with the metal chutes that problem does not occur. I like the power steering on the Husqvarna. The MTD seems like a cheap machine with a jumbo engine. Don't get me wrong I've had MTD products over the years and most have been good performers. Even though the MTD has more power your bucket is wider so you will end up giving up some HP that way.


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

Zavie said:


> Yes get the Husqvarna. Have you tried the controls on the MTD? I find that on the plastic chute models of the Cub Cadets, the chute deflector controls are at best hard to use. Now on the Cubs with the metal chutes that problem does not occur. I like the power steering on the Husqvarna. The MTD seems like a cheap machine with a jumbo engine. Don't get me wrong I've had MTD products over the years and most have been good performers. Even though the MTD has more power your bucket is wider so you will end up giving up some HP that way.


I did play with the controls on the two of them, and you are correct I also noticed that the chute controls on the Yardworks had a bit more 'play' to them when compared with the Husqvarna, which I wasn't a big fan of to be honest. Good point on the wider bucket giving up some HP, which could end up negating the extra power.....I appreciate the thought out response!

I just found out that Canadian Tire has an offer on November 4 (If I can wait until then!) that would also yield me 12% back in Canadian Tire 'Money', as opposed to the usual 4% they give me (basically the 'loyalty points' I had mentioned earlier). This would bring the prices down to essentially $1231 for the Husqvarna, which is making it even more compelling. Starting to look like a slam dunk for the Husqvarna at this point....


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Husqvarna


Thanks for the reply! Any reason in particular why?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

litteringand said:


> Thanks for the reply! Any reason in particular why?


Just a higher quality machine, MTD has very few fans due to their quality, They do have some decent machines but no great machines, I also say Huskvarna. My Brother purchased the ST224 on clearance and got to use it on one snowfall but it worked well and is a nice machine.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would go with the MTD Yardworks. I am a big believer in power per inch and personally have had good luck with an older MTD 640F. I know their quality today is not what it was in the mid 90's when they made their machines in the U.S. Huskies quality has also slipped of late. I have discussed this with dealers and contractors, especially their lower end offerings. I bought a Husky chainsaw a couple of years ago and am not too happy with it or their customer support. Though their 300 series snowblowers seem good on paper.

Unless we are talking very heavy use with proper maintenance either of these machines should last a long time. The 254cc engine with a 27" bucket will bog down on a significant plow pile. I had that engine on an Ariens Deluxe 28 and ended up selling it for that reason. Good luck and please post some pics when you get your new machine.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Husky all the way, have used its smaller brother for 2 winters ST224P and not a problem a well built machine for its price.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I own a 2004 mtd gold 8/26 and my father has a 2009 mtd gold 28” with the 357cc engine. This is essentially the machine you’d be buying.

I have limited experience with Husqvarna but I would call it a marginally better constructed machine.

Personally these mtd machines have been realiable workhorses that have not let me down in a storm. That being said, they do not have the refinement of upper echelon machines.

Construction: Im particularly bothered by the thin gauge metal and the use of overgrown sheet metal screws and dinky cable adjustments.

Chute controls: The joystick chute control Requires quite a bit of effort, and doesn’t lock ‘exactly’ where I want it. The design also make it increasingly difficult to change direction while blowing snow.

Snow Throwing: The throwing distantances were just adequate but a simple impeller kit fixed that. Added 10ft of distance and never clogs.

Manuverability: The bigger heavier 28” would benefit from power steering. It’s a bit of a chore to spin it around. The trick is to quickly whip the machine 180* with the wheels spinning. Not sure how old you are but my 70 year old dad isn’t a fan of that maneuver. 

Engine: Powermore engine. Power...There’s plenty of it, big fan of that. In fact, in my honest opinion, it’s the only thing that keeps mtd relevant in the snowblower market. Anyone that opts for the cheaper smaller engine option on an mtd is shooting themselves in the foot. Never had engine trouble, starts easily. 

Transmission: One more thing on the 28” revearse is painfully slow. And I Often find second gear too slow, and third gear too fast for most snow conditions. Not a big deal, but worth noting. I’m particularly sensitive to this now, since I have a Honda with a hydrostatic transmission.

Hope this helps. Maybe someone with a Husqvarna can provide a similarly honest and objective review.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Let us know what you end up buying


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

Hanky said:


> Let us know what you end up buying


Definitely! Although I still can't make up my mind haha

If the Yardworks had power steering, I'd likely be going with that one for sure....I just don't want my wife to have to worry about lugging the thing around corners, especially with a 30"er.....(Who am I kidding, It's really me that I'm worried about  )


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

litteringand said:


> I just don't want my wife to have to worry about lugging the thing around corners, especially with a 30"er.....(Who am I kidding, It's really me that I'm worried about  )


Four years ago, my wife bought me a Husky backpack leaf blower - a fine and useful tool. What I didn't comprehend at the time was that her gift (in her mind) absolved her for all eternity from touching a rake, or any other outdoor tool, ever again. It's possible your wife will never consider lugging _your_ new snow blower anywhere.

I can't comment on the snowblowers you've researched - obviously detailed and thorough. You've mentioned warranties, both standard and extended. Is the big box store a servicing dealer? If not, where will you get warranty service if the machine breaks? Do you have the ability to transport it there, and back?

For sure you should be capable of doing some fundamental corrective work yourself. That means having spare belts, shear bolts, friction disc, and lubricants on hand - even for a new machine. The complexity, or simplicity of these tasks is part of the machine's design. The Yardman (MTD) I had in the late 80's was a horror story, though the Tecumseh engine (labeled the "Blizzard Bitch" or maybe "King") was quite reliable and strong.

Before you buy, poke around here on SBF, YouTube and Goggle to learn what you can about basic maintenance, repair and parts availability for the machines you're considering.

Finally, as others have suggested, the key to snow removal pleasure = biggest engine available driving the smallest bucket possible. Mine is 420cc and 28" - it's a beast.

Choose wisely, and best luck!


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

jburson250 said:


> Four years ago, my wife bought me a Husky backpack leaf blower - a fine and useful tool. What I didn't comprehend at the time was that her gift (in her mind) absolved her for all eternity from touching a rake, or any other outdoor tool, ever again. It's possible your wife will never consider lugging _your_ new snow blower anywhere.
> 
> I can't comment on the snowblowers you've researched - obviously detailed and thorough. You've mentioned warranties, both standard and extended. Is the big box store a servicing dealer? If not, where will you get warranty service if the machine breaks? Do you have the ability to transport it there, and back?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and tips! I appreciate it! You are probably spot on with the comment about the boss, but we shan't go there 

The big box is likely not a servicing centre, but I was able to find a few service centres for both brands locally, so that part *should* be ok if things go south. I myself have a basic understanding of small engines, having maintained my MTD ride on mower for the last while, as well as always enjoyed doing the regular maintenance on my own vehicles. This part I'm actually looking forward to, and I'm sure I'll be able to turn to this forum for help should (and when!) the need arises.

I'm giving it until the 4th to make the purchase, as that's when I can get the best price on either one. In the meantime, although I'm fairly set on buying from the store I mentioned, I've been scouring local forums, buysells, etc. for any new or used deals on any other snowblower, just in case. I *just* missed a sweet deal on a 357cc cub cadet from Lowes last week....had the same engine but a smaller 28" bucket and power steering for $849CAD (about $660 USD), so I'm secretly hoping something like that pops up again, as that definitely would have ticked all the boxes (as well as let me spend the $400 loyalty points I have saved up on other goodies!). 

We had our first dusting last night though, so I can only hold out so long :sad2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jburson250 said:


> Four years ago, my wife bought me a Husky backpack leaf blower - a fine and useful tool. What I didn't comprehend at the time was that her gift (in her mind) absolved her for all eternity from touching a rake, or any other outdoor tool, ever again. It's possible your wife will never consider lugging _your_ new snow blower anywhere.





litteringand said:


> Thanks for the reply and tips! I appreciate it! You are probably spot on with the comment about the boss, but we shan't go there


This is funny.....:signlol:


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Some snow blowers don't need the bigger cc engines like Honda's and toro they use different size pulleys that give them better torque. My toro 926 has eaten ever thing I threw at it last winter with out 
Bogging. Last night I watched on you tube some kid with a big black MTD after a blizzard and that big cc MTD was having a hard time.


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

69ariens said:


> Some snow blowers don't need the bigger cc engines like Honda's and toro they use different size pulleys that give them better torque. My toro 926 has eaten ever thing I threw at it last winter with out
> Bogging. Last night I watched on you tube some kid with a big black MTD after a blizzard and that big cc MTD was having a hard time.


That's good to know! I actually found a local dealer today selling the ST230P for $100 less than the ST227P I was looking at, so tomorrow I'm going to go into Canadian Tire and see if they'll price match the ST230P. If so I think I'll go with the Husqy for sure, I think 291cc should be plenty for my needs. :smile2:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am sure you have checked the Husky thread and seen Savage 420 awesome blower, he gets some of the worst snow storms here in BC at his place.


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

Hanky said:


> I am sure you have checked the Husky thread and seen Savage 420 awesome blower, he gets some of the worst snow storms here in BC at his place.



I haven't, heading over there now!

His username sure screams BC though :nerd:


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

So I woke up on Saturday morning, fully intending on picking up a new blower. Turns out however, I had left my loading ramps in a shed out at the lake 100km outside town, so I had to opt for free delivery instead :crying:

I was fully set on grabbing an ST227P for $1399CAD, which seems to be the regular going rate 'round these parts, but turns out a local hardware store stopped carrying Husqvarna this year. As such, they happened to have 1 tired looking ST227P on the floor with a clearance tag for $1099, and a similarly tired old looking ST230P for $1299. 

As I mentioned previously, Canadian Tire (the big box store I mentioned earlier) also had a promotion running on Saturday, where they'd give you 12% back in loyalty points (in the form of Canadian Tire 'Money'). Not satisfied enough already, I added to that another coupon I had been saving up for a big purchase, which raised the amount to 16% back. I got them to pricematch the old ST230P, bringing the price down to $1091.16 :grin:

BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE! Husqvarna is currently running a $50 rebate on the ST230P, so I ended up paying $1041.16 before taxes (about 815 bucks USD), for a brand new (still in crate) ST230P :nerd: I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

congrats on a machine well bought and best of luck with it, that's a good 291cc Gen 2 LCT motor with a proper gas tank and fuel cap. That machine is $1200. USD all day long in this area.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Well bought!

This will be the third winter with our ST227P, and we are pretty happy with it. It gets some serious use in the 'hood and has never complained. Does get very good care though. 

Good luck with your new machine. Share your experiences with it as you get to know it better.


----------



## litteringand (Oct 29, 2017)

For anybody still following this thread interested in photos, check out my new post over in the Husqvarna forum......HERE http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/121833-santa-came-early-st230p-blog.html


----------

